# anyone have the superuser.zip to root ep4?



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

I need to get root back. I flashed back to ep4d, and have the CWM file. I just can't find the zip file to install via CWM.

All the links I find are dead.

Help?


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

got it!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7y4omsa13ihvio/Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip


----------

